# Scrubs vs. The Office



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

Which series do you prefer?  Which brand of humor do you call your own?  

Personally I'm an Office type of guy.  Less over the top, more ironic.  I like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2008)

the office gave me more laughs


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scrubs all the way


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2008)

Both are great shows, but I'd have to go with The Office on this one.


----------



## Xell (Jan 11, 2008)

UK version of The Office.


----------



## Snow (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank god for the last option. I thought I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

> UK version of The Office.



I'm not British, so I didn't get it.  Which is funny, since I loved Are You Being Served.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 11, 2008)

*Dr. Grinch Cox is a natural born rapper.*

I think _Scrubs_ is much more funny than _The Office_.  The show always has its quirks that always amuses me, it is quite original for that matter.  Not only that, but it has its sad moments too, to balance the show's demeanor.  Call it a _satirical comedy_ if you will.

As for _The Office_, every episode is a yawn fest.  Nothing funny to laugh at, no gags, & no intriguing plot.  That is why I either turn off the TV or just change the channel when it comes on.


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

> As for The Office, every episode is a yawn fest. Nothing funny to laugh at, no gags, & no intriguing plot. That is why I either turn off the TV or just change the channel when it comes on.



It's funny cause it's everyday life sort of things.  It's not over the top.  It's the sort of funny you catch randomly, it doesn't have to throw itself in your face.


----------



## jefu (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't find the Office funny, even in the slightest. It's literally boring beyond belief to me. ( and this is coming from a Steve Carell fan )

Scrubs on the other hand, used to be my favorite show, and is now in my Top 10, easily. I enjoy pretty much every repeat of it I see. So, definitely Scrubs.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2008)

Let see, a show that went long past it's prime(and still going)...or a show that was never funny, featuring one of the most overrated douchebags in hollywood, and I guy that considers smirking at the camera acting.

Scrubs.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 12, 2008)

scrubs has lost its flavor, 

The Office


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 12, 2008)

Scrubs never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2008)

Scrubs for the curbstomp. Far better characters instead of Dilbert wannabes.


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, you're right, Gummy.  A lot of the jokes in the Office are sorta running gags that you really need to watch the show faithfully to catch.  And they work them in so that unless you're in the know, you wouldn't realize that it was supposed to be funny.  Course, if you are, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 12, 2008)

man scrubs is so funny but the office is so funny to this is hard


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Scrubs for the curbstomp. Far better characters instead of Dilbert wannabes.



Peteeeeer! NOOOOOO!


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 12, 2008)

i like scrubs, the office...not so much


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2008)

I gotta go for the last option.  These are the 2 comedies I look forward to most each week.  Which one I like more usually varies from week to week.


----------



## theshad (Jan 12, 2008)

I view Scrubs as more versatile, even if the episode isn't meant to be funny it will still be amazing, with the exception of the musical episode (I hate musical episodes ><) while when an Office episode isn't very funny I just find it to be boring. While both are great I definitely gotta go with Scrubs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2008)

I said:


> Peteeeeer! NOOOOOO!


Well just think about it:

There's the boss with the mental functions of a cucumber, the normal guy, the weird friend (Pointy Haired Boss, Dilbert, Wally) and while the Office lacks an Alice, I'd thoroughly enjoy seeing Pam give someone the fist of death, these office stereotypes are just too common. Its a good show but the characters are too typical for me. They lack spice.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 12, 2008)

Xell said:


> UK version of The Office.


It's the *only *one that was ever good. 

I found Scrubs getting repetitive after a while.


----------



## Hio (Jan 12, 2008)

Both are awesome but I like scrubs more


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2008)

I've watched Scrubs from day one so it has to be the one for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I can understand why someone may not like it since the *style is unique with the pretend reality interviews.*



How is that unique? This is Spinal Tap had that in 1984. Fuck, every Mockumentary has them.


----------



## iDrum (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't really get into scrubs, for some reason the characters annoy me. The characters kind of remind me of high schoolers for some reason. So I'm going to have to go with the Office on this one.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 12, 2008)

The Office.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 12, 2008)

scrubs owns all other things the office was just plain shit


----------



## reject28 (Jan 12, 2008)

imo...uk version of office > scrubs > american version...but i'm only saying that because i ain't seen the american version


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 12, 2008)

Scrubs! Is there any other? O_o


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been following Scrubs since the first season.  Although both are great, I think Scrubs is better.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 13, 2008)

I am going to have to say Scrubs get my vote.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 13, 2008)

I prefer Scrubs.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that I think more about it, I change my vote to Scrubs.  While every week the Office or Scrubs might have one be funnier than the other, overall I like Scrubs a lot more.  Scrubs really does well with serious topics in addition to the comedy which gives it the edge.  It has made me cry in multiple episodes, while being hilarious in the same ones.  Some moments between Dr. Cox and Jordan are just so touching I just love it.  So overall Scrubs is just a better show.  Plus, I was _actually_ addicted to Scrubs, I never felt that way about the Office.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2008)

Scrubs holds my heart. <3


----------



## Winglessflight (Jan 13, 2008)

I will have to vote for Scrubs, I tried to get into The Office but I just couldn't


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

office makes me laugh more


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2008)

I was a fan of the UK Office and personally I was unimpressed with the first season of the US port. I heard it got better in the second season but I never did see it. I'm a big fan of Scrubs and I thought it just edged the Office (UK) in laugh-out-loudness. Strangely enough I'd say there's a greater sense of realism in Scrubs.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 14, 2008)

Scrubs IMO. I watched a few episodes of the office and it just didn't hold me as well as scrubs did. The first episode of Scrubs I saw was like, 15 minutes of the episode where JD rides his scooter in to a ridiculously deep puddle and featured the really overweight black kid from "Me Myself and Irene".

I then randomly watched an Episode and Dr. Cox had me hooked.


----------



## blueava21 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the office, never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## ragnara (Jan 14, 2008)

I like Scrubs more because of certain characters...
The office is not bad though.


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 14, 2008)

they are both great shows.  i love them both


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Scrubs FTW


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2008)

i laugh ma ass of when i watch scrubs especially in J.D.'s daydreams hahaha


----------



## Kreig (Jan 14, 2008)

Scrubs ftw. 

"Ho it's waffle time waffle time won't you have some waffles of mine?"


----------



## Lok (Jan 20, 2008)

Do Scrubs have any character more awesome than Dwight? I plan on starting though.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 31, 2008)

*One more reply...*

Ol' Johnny never fails to make me laugh, with his sarcastic replies as Dr. Cox.  He takes people for a "ride", then "crashes" them hard, especially J.D. (Zach Braff).  Oh don't forget that Christmas ep. when he was the pimpin' Grinch, as he would've made a better Grinch than Jim Carrey in the Grinch movie.


----------



## Juno (Jan 31, 2008)

I used to like Scrubs more than I do now. The humour's begun to grate on me because it's so much of the same and it's beginning to fall back on poorer gags.

I never really got the office until David Brent's dance. And that was a show that had humour and tragedy all in one, and knew when to quit while it was ahead. (Though you probably mean the US version, right? I've never seen that.)


----------



## Kieuseru (Jan 31, 2008)

Scrubs is one of my favorite shows.  The office doesn't seem that funny.


----------



## Spidey (Jan 31, 2008)

the office by far. It has it's touching little moments here and there, but they comedy is more my thing than scrubs. It's kinda hard for me to explain, but i love it to death. Scrubs isn't bad either, but i often find myself changing the channel when it's on.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going with The Office, it's tooo hilarious.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Feb 1, 2008)

Voted for Scrubs, it's awesome.
Don't like The Office.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 2, 2008)

*Scrubs *


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 5, 2008)

Scrubs, easily the best show to watch for good laughs . . .


----------



## AkeYuki (Feb 5, 2008)

Scrubs. It's good shit. The Office was never really that great, in my eyes  My favorite episode of Scrubs was the musical one. :3


----------

